# NORCAR added practice day, March 8th!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It looks like we have enough interest in opening up Saturday March 8th for a practice day.

Doors will open at 9am and close at 9pm.

To cover costs:
$20.00 for all day 
$10.00 half day (6 hours or less) 



Doors will open back up 8am on Sunday March 9th for a non-points race.

Racing will start at noon.

Be there!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll be there for part of a day. Got to work on that F1 and get used to this layout.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

old_dude said:


> I'll be there for part of a day. Got to work on that F1 and get used to this layout.


Get used to the layout? Why? It will only be down for Sunday. Oval is next weekend.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am racing Sunday. 
Oval doesn't need getting used to. Just get the setup right (the hard part) and dig in.


----------

